# Planning Objections limit



## alert (13 Dec 2006)

Hi guys,

   Would anyone know if there is a limit to the number of objections a person can submit, for the sole purpose of delaying indefinately, the sale of a plot of land?

Thank you.


----------



## Avns1s (14 Dec 2006)

Yes. Someone would know!


----------



## Vanilla (14 Dec 2006)

> for the sole purpose of delaying indefinately


 
Not a valid planning objection, but vexatious and frivolous, and hopefully not even one would be entertained.


----------



## Satanta (14 Dec 2006)

From my own reading of this, the OP may well be the seller and the "sole purpose of delaying indefinately" a personal view of anothers concerns.

The actual question is one I'd be interested in hearing the answer too. Is there a limit to the number of objections one person can make?


----------



## Superman (14 Dec 2006)

There is only a certain window in the Planning Process where objections can be submitted.  Each one costs €20. 
Anyone who submits multiple objections is simply wasting their money,  also they damage their own case as "20 objections - all from Mr. Murphy", will make Mr. Murphy look like a crank.  
If the subject matter of the objection is frivolous and vexatious, then it will be dismissed anyway.  So it shouldn't really be a concern.  
The only possibility for frivolous objections is an objection to ABP, which will delay an application by a couple of months, but is the price to be paid for the comparatively high protection of property rights granted third parties in the Irish Planning Process.  

If OTOH you are submitting multiple Applications, and they are all being refused - and you are blaming some person who is objecting to the Application each time, then perhaps they are correct and you are not responding to the reasons for refusal.

What precisely is this objector actually doing that you are concerned about?


----------



## alert (14 Dec 2006)

Thank you for the replies.

The individual in question has a grudge against one of the parties selling an associated plot and is now using the Ombudsman to investigate his many rights in relation to the sale of this land and hence delaying all associated sales. It would appear that they can continue the delaying to infinity?


----------



## Avns1s (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Planning Objections limit------APOLOGY*



alert said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> The individual in question has a grudge against one of the parties selling an associated plot and is now using the Ombudsman to investigate his many rights in relation to the sale of this land and hence delaying all associated sales. It would appear that they can continue the delaying to infinity?


alert, assuming that you are not the "individual with a grudge", I owe you an apology for the sarcastic reply. I had read that you were looking for a way to hold up the sale yourself. Sorry again.

The other posters are right. There is a short window of time to object to the Local Authority and this then gives you an opportunity to appeal to An Bord Pleanala if you disagree with the councils decision. This appeal can take 7 months or so but should be the end of it.

As an earlier poster pointed put, crank and frivolous objections should not be entertained but unfortunately they do. The people who make these type of objections make me sick TBH.

If we can help any more, please revert.


----------

